# firearm and ammo transportation



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Can i have my unloaded gun and my box of ammo in the same gun case in the bed of my pickup truck when driving?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

yes as long as no ammo is IN the gun loaded magazines can be in the same case as long as magazine is not IN THE GUN


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. I have a friend that was told that it was a misdemeanor. This was a city LEO not DNR. No ticket issued, just warning.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

ken powell said:


> Thanks. I have a friend that was told that it was a misdemeanor. This was a city LEO not DNR. No ticket issued, just warning.


 bet this friend dinner if he losses plus have him show you in writing the law


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

miruss said:


> yes as long as no ammo is IN the gun, loaded magazines can be in the same case as long as magazine is not IN THE GUN


Correct..

"No ticket issued, just warning." I would like to see the statute if there was a ticket issued ? :16suspect


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the exact wording in the wildlife law......it does specify magazine. In a literal interpretation a person could be cited. It does not specify a fixed or detached magazine. 

(2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3) or (4), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and enclosed in a case, carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

dead short said:


> This is the exact wording in the wildlife law......it does specify magazine. In a literal interpretation a person could be cited. It does not specify a fixed or detached magazine.
> 
> (2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3) or (4), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and enclosed in a case, carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.
> 
> ...


 Montmorency told me even detachable magazines have to be empty if transported with the gun. I called just to be sure before I loaded up a bunch of MP 15-22 magazines and went to the range last year. They said no-go. Gotta load them at the range.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

So just to be clear, if the firearm arm is in one case and the loaded magazine is in something else like a plastic ammo box, that's technically illegal?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

By "letter" of the law, I would say yes. I only say that because the statute does not differentiate between fixed and detachable mags and would prefer to err on the side of caution. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks. The law also doesn't state that the loaded magazine needs to be in the vehicle, just that it can't be loaded. More questions than clear points of law to follow. Typical.


----------

